# Training Birds for pup



## cyokom (Aug 29, 2013)

I have 9 month old Springer that I would love to get some live bird training on. I live in Fargo. Is there anyone in the area that sells pigeons or chukars? I also have access to a pigeon trap, but would need a place to plant it?

Thanks in advance for any help or advice,


----------

